# Irrigation system with hose timer



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Having the irrigation system set for specific times, if I were to leave the hose turned on but only actually use water for a sprinkler on the side of the house, would the irrigation heads have less water pressure when they turn on before/ after the hose timed sprinkler?

I don't have irrigation sprinklers on the side of the house. It's so narrow, about 5-6ft and most companies are here don't install heads in that location.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

no, you'd be fine.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just watch out for hose failures. Ask me how I know....


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MasterMech hose failures?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @MasterMech hose failures?


The four heads that I run with a hose timer are 120' to 200+' away from the spigot. So I run a single supply line out to the timer which is located about 25' from the first head. I've left the supply line on before and it split creating a massive leak that I didn't detect until hours later.

Not an issue if your timer is located at the spigot.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MasterMech oh okay. The timer for the hose would be at the spigot. I get enough shade to where I can water it heavier in the morning, then twice more later in the afternoon.


----------

